# new cat in town



## sympathisant (4. Mai 2009)

moin ... 

in wenigen wochen zieht ein kater (dann 8 wochen alt) bei uns ein. vielleicht könnt ihr mir n paar fragen beantworten:


sollte man ihn kastrieren, auch wenn er überwiegend draussen lebt und man davon ausgehen kann, dass die meisten katzen kastriert sind? welche nachteile hat ne kastration (wird er fetter, unbeweglicher .. )?

gegen welche krankheiten sollte man impfen?

was denkt ihr: chip oder tatoo oder beides oder reicht ein halsband mit seiner adresse und telefonnummer?


----------



## Manowar (4. Mai 2009)

Lass ihn kastrieren,sonst wird er unausstehlich *g*

Zeckenimpfung/Würmer und sonst was der Tierarzt in deiner Umgebund sagt

Chip rein,es gibt Arschlöcher die der Katze einfach das Ohr mit dem Tattoo abschneiden.


----------



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe auch einen Kater der schon über 8 Jahre alt ist.

Meiner ist Kastriert der Grund war das er ständig immer sein Revier markiert hat sprich immer wo hingepinkelt hat. Das war drin und draußen so fing aber erst nach einen jahr an. Nach der kastration war das vorbei. Mein Kater ist im Sommer draußen und im Winter im Haus drinnen.

Keine Angst dein Kater wird nicht nach der Kastration fetter lahmer usw. 

Zum Thema Impfen würde ich zum Tierarzt gehen und den Fragen und beraten lassen auch mit der kastration, aber mache das nur beim Tierarzt des Vertrauens.

Ich habe meinen Kater gegen Katzenseuche, Katzenschnupfen, Tollwut geipmft,
Dann wird er jedes Jahr entwurmt das auch ganz wichtig
Wegen den lästigen Zecken und Flöhe bekommt er im Frühlung bis Herbst ein Zeckenhalsband

kleiner Tip. Das Vertrauen er Katze zu bekommen kann schon mal ein Jahr dauern. Bei mir hats auch etwas gedauert bis sie mir voll und ganz vertraut. Im ersten jahr hatte ich sie komplett im Haus gehalten damit sie nicht wieder zurückläuft wo sie Ursprünglich war. 

Heute kommt wenn ich raus gehe mein Kater sofort zu mir und geht dahin wo ich auch hingehe.
Auch wenn ich ihn füttere ist er schnell da.

Viel spass mit dem Kater und nicht vernachlässigen.

MFG Redryujin


----------



## marion9394 (4. Mai 2009)

> Lass ihn kastrieren,sonst wird er unausstehlich *g*



auf jeden fall! er pisst dir sonst die wohnung voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vergleiche auf jedem fall ein paar tierärzte, bei uns im ort gehen die preise stark auseinander, von 80 - 200 € kann das schon kosten.

der kleine Kater von meiner Freundin hat immer in die Badewanne geschissen, da half ein kleiner trick: sie hat einfach das essen in die badewanne gestellt - normalerweise macht eine katze da nicht hin wo sie frisst.

Denk auch drann das du ihr so einen Kletter- & kratzbaum anschaffst, das mögen die immer recht gern (ansonsten geht sie an dein sofa hihi)


----------



## sympathisant (4. Mai 2009)

da er auch draussen rumstreunen kann / soll, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass er auch drausse kratzt und markiert ... weiss nur noch nicht so richtig wie ich ihm das beibringen soll. der baum vom nachbarn ist doch wesentlich besser zum kratzen geeignet als unser sofa ... ;-)


----------



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

wenn die Katze nur draußen unterwegs ist benutzt sie Bäume zum Krallenschärfen, wenn die Katze aber drinnen unterwegs ist muss ein Kratzbaum her. Den kratzbaum wird sie auch jeden Tag benutzen.

Meine Katze kratzt aber dennoch gerne auf dem Teppich ihre krallen, sie weiß aber das sie es beim Sofa nicht darf.

Im Winter würde ich die Katze nicht draußen lassen.


----------



## marion9394 (4. Mai 2009)

pass vorallem bei gekippten fenstern auf! 
früher wollte eine von unseren katzen mal aus einem gekippten fenster rausklettern, irgendwie ist sie wohl hängengeblieben und hat sich somit aufgehangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> pass vorallem bei gekippten fenstern auf!
> früher wollte eine von unseren katzen mal aus einem gekippten fenster rausklettern, irgendwie ist sie wohl hängengeblieben und hat sich somit aufgehangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das ist ja schrecklich die arme Katze.

Ganz besonders auch auf dem Naheliegenden Straßenverkehr achten.

Übrigens wenn es im Haus diese Hausfliegen gibt lass einfach mal deine Katze in den Raum rein. Die fängt nämlich alle Fliegen die sie kriegen kann, war bei mir immer so. So war das Haus immer Fliegenfrei.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Mai 2009)

also ich hab ja ne weibliche katze 
und wir haben sie zuerst nicht kastrieren wollen (dachwohnung hauskatze = gibt sowiso keine babys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) jedoch mussten wir sie dann doch. weil die sonst den ganzen tag am bode rumgesaust ist und passend gesgt "she was horny like hell" 
nunja das wollt ich ihr nicht antun.

wirkliche nachteile hats jetzt auch nicht.

unsere katze liegt immer da wos für sie ambequemsten ist. taschen (typisch frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) sie liegt fast immer auf einer wenn die am boden ist. alternativ helfen auch kleider die man am boden vergessen hat oder das bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kratzen tut sie nicht wirklich (nägel nur schneiden wenns hauskatze ist .. draussen ohne krallen kann das gefährlich werden)

und das mit fliegen (leider auch bienen) stimmt ;D lass die katze machen und die frisst den mist auf. lieder hat meine auch das prob das sie jede biene angreift die sie irgendwann sticht und dann hast ne humpelkatze für nen paar tage :O

p.s. was noch wichtig ist wenn sie irgendwo nicht hindarf kochherd z.b. sag immer das selbe wort. zu 99% wird sie sich einmal verbrennen da und dann nie wieder. bei uns sag ich einfach immer "tara(so heisst se) heiss" und die rennt wieder weg von da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

Katzen sind auch von Natur aus scheu, also keine Angst die wird nicht gleich auf die Kochplatte springen. Katzen erkundschaften erst alles und beschnuppern immer alles.

Was noch schön ist sind die schönenen Geschenke von Katzen wenn sie draußen ist es kann dann mal sein das man am Tag 1 - 3 Mäuse, Maulwürfel, Vögel ... bekommt. Tot natürlich.


----------



## Manowar (4. Mai 2009)

Och..muss nicht immer tot sein,vorallem Anfangs..*hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr glaubt garnicht wie schwer es ist, eine Maus in der Wohnung fangen zu müssen *g*
Und sie hat mir mal netterweise nen lebendigen Vogel in die Wohnung gebracht,der schon verletzt war..Tapete,Türen,Teppich..alles mit Bluttropfen versaut..


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Mai 2009)

auch geil is wenn se die viecher halb totbeißst und dann dieses blutende matschhäufchen vor der haustier versucht rumzurutschen im todeskampf also katzen müssen echt nen komischen humor haben


----------



## Minastirit (4. Mai 2009)

das stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es ist fast tot lauft sie weg .. bewegt es sich wieder *stüpf stüpf beweg dich !* 

<3 meine katze


----------



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Och..muss nicht immer tot sein,vorallem Anfangs..*hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich denke mal die Katze hat sich folgendes Gedacht

"Der soll sich mal etwas bewegen der sitzt nur den ganzen tag rum, na warte dir gebe ich jetzt bewegung"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Katzenhumor


----------



## Kronas (4. Mai 2009)

mein kater hats beim jagen mal geschafft, fast gegen die decke zu springen, weil ein vogel ins haus geflogen ist
gefunden haben wir nurnoch federn...
naja er durfte nur im garten spazieren gehen (perverskater, werden oft geklaut weil wertvoll), was vorallem im winter lustig anzusehen war (schwarzer kater weißer schnee hehe)
naja aber mitlerweile ist er weg, katzenallergie bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (4. Mai 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Chip rein,es gibt Arschlöcher die der Katze einfach das Ohr mit dem Tattoo abschneiden.



Man merkt bestimmt, ich habe keine Ahnung. Aber: ist es besser wenn die Arschlöcher unter der Haut rumwühlen, bis sie den Chip gefunden haben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (4. Mai 2009)

da es kein rassekater ist wird sich niemand die mühe machen. rassekatzen mit abgeschnittenen ohren sind auch nicht mehr so wertvoll, denke ich. den chip kann man schnell erfühlen (mit der hand) wenn man danach sucht und ihn rausholen und dann nen neuen einsetzen lassen.

soweit ich bis jetzt gelesen habe ist das tatoo doch die bessere variante, da jeder sofort sieht, dass der kater irgendwo registriert ist und nicht erst das heim oder ein tierarzt und chips bei sprüngen oder stürzen aus ein paar metern auch kaputtgehen können ... 

wenn er dann irgendwann kastriert wird, gibts eh ne vollnarkose und dann kriegt er auch sein tatoo verpasst .. denke ich. dazu dann n halsband mit meiner nummer und dann passt das.


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> da es kein rassekater ist wird sich niemand die mühe machen. rassekatzen mit abgeschnittenen ohren sind auch nicht mehr so wertvoll, denke ich. den chip kann man schnell erfühlen (mit der hand) wenn man danach sucht und ihn rausholen und dann nen neuen einsetzen lassen.
> 
> soweit ich bis jetzt gelesen habe ist das tatoo doch die bessere variante, da jeder sofort sieht, dass der kater irgendwo registriert ist und nicht erst das heim oder ein tierarzt und chips bei sprüngen oder stürzen aus ein paar metern auch kaputtgehen können ...
> 
> wenn er dann irgendwann kastriert wird, gibts eh ne vollnarkose und dann kriegt er auch sein tatoo verpasst .. denke ich. dazu dann n halsband mit meiner nummer und dann passt das.


Also unser Kater ist jetzt auch schon 10 Jahre alt und hat nur ein Halsband. Kastriert ist er natürlich. Er darf immer nach draussen.
Wenn er rein will, muss er halt an der Tür kratzen oder am Fenster. (Da man aufs Dach kann.)
Er kann auch beim Nachbarn rein, falls bei uns niemand zu Hause ist. Eine Katzentür ist übrigens auch empfehlenswert, falls es noch andere Katzen in der Umgebung hat, kannst du auch ein spezielles Katzentor kaufen.

Ich weiss nicht, ob das in Deutschland anders ist, aber bei uns braucht man eig. kein Chip oder sowas.
Ein Kratzbaum ist auch gut, aber unsere Katze braucht einfach Anderes in unserer Wohnung. Da wir früher eine Hängematte hatten, ist noch so ein Holzteil an der Wand, da kratzt er immer.
Gelegentlich kämpft er noch mit einem anderen Kater und kommt mir kleinen Verletzungen nach Hause. Kann bei jedem Kater passieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (5. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> ich denke mal die Katze hat sich folgendes Gedacht
> 
> "Der soll sich mal etwas bewegen der sitzt nur den ganzen tag rum, na warte dir gebe ich jetzt bewegung"
> 
> ...



Wo ich im Bett liege und schlafe?Blöder Humor *g*



Wenn du sie Tattoowieren lassen willst,dann achte drauf,dass das irgendwann verblasst.


----------



## Gfiti (5. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> also ich hab ja ne weibliche katze


made my Day!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

wiso? .. die is weiblich .. auch da gibts mänliche und weibliche ;P gut ne freundin hab ich auch aber die liegt nicht irgendwo tot aussehend am boden rum XD


----------



## Vibria (5. Mai 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> moin ...
> 
> in wenigen wochen zieht ein kater (dann 8 wochen alt) bei uns ein. vielleicht könnt ihr mir n paar fragen beantworten:
> 
> ...




Hallo!

Erstmal schön, dass Du dich vorher schlau machst!

1) 8 Wochen sind eingentlich zu jung. Man KANN Katzen mit 8 Wochen abgeben, aber möchte man eine gut sozialisierte Katze haben, sollte es nicht vor der 12 Woche sein. Die Abgabe mit 8 Wochen zeugt nicht davon, dass die Leute, die die Katze abgeben, viel Ahnung haben... Es gibt immer Sonderfälle und Ausnahmen, wo es nicht anders geht. Aber wenn möglich, versuch, dass das Kätzchen noch bis dahin bei Mutter und Geschwistern bleiben kann.

2) Katzen müssen IMMER kastriert werden! Egal, ob männlich oder weiblich. Ein nicht kastrierter Kater ist nicht nur nervig und stinkt unter Umständen, durch seinen Fortpflanzungstrieb streunt er dann draußen auch noch kilometerweit und die Gefahr, dass ihm was passiert ist umso größer! Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es schon genug Katzen in Tierheimen gibt und Katzen sich nicht noch mehr unkontrolliert vermehren sollten. Weibliche Katzen können dauerrollig werden, wenn sie nicht kastriert sind. Und davon werden sie krank.
Die Kastra hat keinerlei Nachteile und ist ein MUSS!

3) Wichtige Impfungen sind Katzenseuche, Leukose, Katzenschnupfen und Tollwut.

4) Ich selbst habe meine Katzen chippen lassen. Jeder TA kann den Chip auch nach vielen Jahren noch lesen. Wer doppelt sicher gehen will, lässt auch Tätowieren - aber oft sind die Tätowierungen nicht mehr erkennbar oder nicht zuzuordnen, weil quasi jeder Tierarzt in die Ohren tätowieren kann, was er will und es keine offizielle Liste hierüber gibt.
Das gute an einem Halsband ist, dass jeder sieht, dass die Katze jemandem gehört und kein Streuner ist. Ich persönlich halte nicht so viel davon, denn wenn meine Katzen im Wald rumlaufen ist mir die Gefahr zu groß, dass sie damit irgendwo hängenbleiben.

Ich hoffe, ich konnt ein bisschen helfen und wünsche viel viel Spaß mit Deinem Neuzugang!

LG,
Vibi


----------



## sympathisant (5. Mai 2009)

trennung: ich hatte was von nem alter von 8-12 wochen gehört in dem man die kleinen von der mutter trennen kann. er kommt von nem bauernhof, die restlichen jungen wurden ertränkt. der besitzer will wenig mit dem nachwuchs zu tun haben und der kleine ist nur am leben geblieben weil wir zugesagt haben ihn zu nehmen.

kastration: bin überzeugt. nur zum zeitpunkt liest man dort auch verschiedenes. es gibt vereine die kastration schon vor der geschlechtsreife präferieren und andererseits wieder ärzte, die das ganze am ende des ersten lebensjahres machen wollen ... 

impfung: kriegt er. gleich mit der wurmkur zusammen.

halsband: bekommt er auf jeden fall. es gibt wohl auch halsbänder, die sich bei belastung öffnen, so dass der kleine damit nicht hängenbleiben kann. mal schaun woher man sowas bekommt und wie teuer das ist.

ich hab im internet was von nem halsband mit GPS-chip gelesen. das ganze wiegt aber um die 80 gramm. kann das ne katze tragen? vorteil ist, dass du nachvollziehen kannst, wo er sich rumtreibt, solange er das halsband trägt.


----------



## Gfiti (5. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso? .. die is weiblich .. auch da gibts mänliche und weibliche ;P gut ne freundin hab ich auch aber die liegt nicht irgendwo tot aussehend am boden rum XD


Es gibt keine männlichen Katzen. Oder schon mal ne männliche Kuh gesehen? Wohl nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Mai 2009)

Gfiti schrieb:


> Es gibt keine männlichen Katzen. Oder schon mal ne männliche Kuh gesehen? Wohl nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jaaa das heißt kater 
und ochse bzw. bulle (je nachdem ob kastriert oder nicht)

hier hast du deine katzen
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katzen

und jetzt btt


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

doch gibt mänliche die heissen kater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich sag lieber weibliche katze als muschi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Mai 2009)

dann meint er halt ne weibliche Felis Cattus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> trennung: ich hatte was von nem alter von 8-12 wochen gehört in dem man die kleinen von der mutter trennen kann. er kommt von nem bauernhof, die restlichen jungen wurden ertränkt. der besitzer will wenig mit dem nachwuchs zu tun haben und der kleine ist nur am leben geblieben weil wir zugesagt haben ihn zu nehmen.
> 
> kastration: bin überzeugt. nur zum zeitpunkt liest man dort auch verschiedenes. es gibt vereine die kastration schon vor der geschlechtsreife präferieren und andererseits wieder ärzte, die das ganze am ende des ersten lebensjahres machen wollen ...
> 
> ...



denke das mit dem tragen ist nicht so das problem aber ob man immer wissen wo die katze ist najo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jedem das seine
80gramm ist ja nicht so viel vlt als kleines baby würd ichs noch nid aber sobald die katze grösser ist isses eigentlich kein prob


----------



## Vibria (5. Mai 2009)

@sympathisant:

Ne, ist ja auch ok. Wenn es nicht anders geht. Man kann die halt mit 8 Wochen von der Mutter trennen. Es ist halt nur nicht so gut. Aber das ist leider das Problem bei Bauernhöfen. Die interessieren sich leider nicht für ihre Tiere. Es ist ja auch nichts verwerfliches dran, wenn Du die Katze dann früher nimmst. Würd ich auch tun. Aber hätt ja sein können, dass sie aus nem Privaten-Haushalt kommt.

Ich persönlich finde die Kastra nach der Geschlechtsreife am sinnvollsten und halte von allem anderen nicht viel. Weil dann auch alles vollständig und vernünftig entwickelt ist. Aber da scheiden sich leider die Geister... Kommt wohl auch auf den Tierarzt an. 

Ja, es gibt Halsbänder mit Sicherheitsverschluss. Wenn Deine Katze damit parat kommt... wunderbar. Aber ich kenn ja meine Pappenheimer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die GPS-Dinger kenn ich nicht.


Zu der anderen Sache:
Katze ist doch die Spezies oder?
Die Männchen heißen Kater, die Weibchen Kätzin. Nicht?


----------



## Dracun (5. Mai 2009)

i glaub ja ... aber KAtze hat sich als weibliche Form eingebürgert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 müsste mal in unserem GroßenKatzenbuch nach schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja auch wir sidn HAlter einer durchgeknallten Katze/Kätzin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (5. Mai 2009)

hab jetzt auf die schnelle nur das gefunden:

http://neuerdings.com/2008/12/05/gps-halsb...ult-der-mensch/

das gewicht hatte ich aus nem anderen forum ... mal heute abend schaun wie schwer 80 gramm sind.


eigentlich hast du recht mit "kätzin"

1. Kät|zin, die; -, -en: weibliche Katze.

Quelle: Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch

aber keiner sagt das, oder?


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

meine katze hat einen namen und ist ein mitglied unserer familie ich ruf nie nach "hey katze komm her"


----------



## Thront (5. Mai 2009)

katzen gehören nicht in wohnungen, stadtparks oder gärten.


----------



## Vibria (5. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> meine katze hat einen namen und ist ein mitglied unserer familie ich ruf nie nach "hey katze komm her"



Jo, mit Namen oder fiesen Spitznamen werden die gerufen. :-)) 

Ne, ich glaub, Kätzin sagt kein Mensch^^

Edit: @Thront:
Wieso nicht? Die Hauskatze gibt es in freier Wildbahn nicht. Sie hat sich schon vor Jahrtausenden an den Menschen angeschlossen und lebt mit ihm gemeinsam.


----------



## Dracun (5. Mai 2009)

Vibria schrieb:


> Jo, mit Namen oder fiesen Spitznamen werden die gerufen. :-))
> 
> Ne, ich glaub, Kätzin sagt kein Mensch^^
> 
> ...


ignorier ihn er macht zum größtenteils nur stunk und labbert irgendwelchen müll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also kannste ihn getrost ignorieren


----------



## Vibria (5. Mai 2009)

Ok! Thx!^^


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

so ich geb auch ma noch fix meinen senf dazu auch wen ich selber keine katze habe^^ zum thema halsbänder: bei uns hat sich auch ma ne katze am zaun damit verfangen und hätt sich damit wohl erwürgt wenn ich se net losgemacht hätte (meine arme warn danach ganz schön zerkratzt da sie ziemliche panik hatte^^)

wäre also schon praktisch son ding das sich bei grosser belastung wider offnet. besser neues halsband kaufn als das die katze tot is


----------



## Kono (shat) (5. Mai 2009)

wichtig finde ich auch. kein catsan verwenden
wenn sie die wohnung nicht kennt, kennt sie auch das klo nicht, und bei catsan riecht sie es leider auch nicht.
solltest sowieso in den ersten wochen läufer entfernen, bettdecken morgens wegpacken etc. alles was weich und kuschelig ist, wird gerne als klo benutzt. fenster immer schließen, wenn du nicht da bist, wie gesagt, die gehen gerne durch den fensterspalt.

kastrieren unbedingt, aber nicht während sie rollig ist, entweder davor oder danach. die meißten kater werden dann auch verschmuster

auf keinen fall draußen lassen, die kommt sonst nicht wieder, daher brauchst du am anfang auch kein halsband

impfungen sind wichtig, vor allem katzenschnupfen und würmer
bei tierärzten informier dich am besten vorher. die guten sind meist etwas teurer, aber nicht jeder teure ist auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



versuch so oft wie möglich da zu sein. vor allem am anfang darfst sie nicht zu lange allein lassen
das wird ne menge arbeit, vor allem weil du sie öfter mal zum klo tragen musst

nimm immer das gleiche trockenfutter, aber verzichte auf whiskas, das ist schund.
würde dir iams empfehlen, von der qualität das beste, aber teurer. gibt es nur im fachgeschäft
wenn du dir das nicht leisten kannst, ist kitekat auch noch ok

und das aller wichtigste: halb geduld, die brauchen lange um sich zu gewöhnen, grade eine vom bauernhof. die kennt keine wohnung von innen

ps: ich hoffe die markennamen sind ok. geht ja hier nur um gutes für die katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vibria (5. Mai 2009)

Dir hat ne Katz schon ins Bett gepieselt? :-D Also, normalerweise bekommt man die in dem Alter schnell und unkompliziert sauber. Oft sind sie das mit 8 Wochen sogar schon.

Kitekat kommt übrigens aus dem gleichen Haus, wie Whiskas - und es ist alles derselbe Mist.
Am besten ist gar kein Trockenfutter und wenn doch, dann nur in geringen Mengen. 
Auch bei Nassfutter würd ich von den Kitekat, Whiskas und Co die Finger lassen. Am besten in die Fachhandlung gehen. Aber auch der ALDI hat eine gute Futtermarke (Shah?). Ein Blick auf die Dose hilft weiter: Wenn da drauf steht "4% Fleisch und tierische Nebenerzeugnisse" - Dann, weg damit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (5. Mai 2009)

oke. gutes thema:

ich wollte alles durcheinander füttern an marken. hab mal von nem bekannten gehört, dass sie katze nur sheba wild gefressen hat. dann wurde die rezptur geändert udn die katze hat erst mal 3 wochen nichs angerührt ... 

deswegen von anfang an an verschiedenes futter gewöhnen dachte ich mir so ... 

und wieso kein trockenfutter? damit soll man ne katze doch sattkriegen können. wenn sie frischfleisch will, kann sie mäuse jagen!?

http://www.testberichte.de/testsieger/leve...futter_245.html

edit: OMG. die richtige nahrung zu finden ist schwerer als den richtigen gott zu wählen. da prallen welten aufeinander. selbst tierärzten soll man nicht vertrauen können ...


----------



## Vibria (5. Mai 2009)

Katzen trinken nicht viel. Sie holen den Großteil der Flüssigkeit aus der Nahrung. Trockenfutter saugt Flüssigkeit jedoch auf. Daher ist Nassfutter wichtig. Solltest Du einen Kater bekommen, kann zu viel Trockenfutter im übrigen auch Harnsteine verursachen - Es gibt Trockenfuttersorten mit bestimmten Zusatzstoffen, die dem vorbeugen können. (Gewisse Marken aus dem Fachhandel.) Aber damit ist das Problem mit dem Flüssigkeitshaushalt noch nicht geregelt.
Meine Katzen beharren morgens auf ihre 2 blöden Esslöffel Trockenfutter. Das kriegen sie dann auch, weil das Bisschen den Bock nicht fett macht. Aber von so nem 2-kg-Sack habe ich auch wochenlang was.

Von Nassfutter werden die Katzen satt genug. Wenn es Gutes ist! Ich kauf immer Futter mit hohem Fleischgehalt (nur 60% und aufwärts). Das Futter ist zwar teurer, aber weil es gehaltvoller ist, braucht die Katze auch nicht so viel davon zu essen. Es ist auch gesünder.
Kann man sich ja ausrechnen. Wenn in Sheba, Whiskas und Kitekat und wie sie alle heißen nur 4% Fleisch und Fleischabfälle drin sind, was mag dann der Rest wohl sein? Im übrigen verwenden o.g. Marken auch Fleisch, welches gar nicht mehr zum Verzehr geeignet ist. Und was uns auf den Magen schlagen würde, bekommt auch den Katzen nciht. :-P

Edit: Ja, das mit dem Futter ist ein Fluch. Ein bisschen schlau machen und auch gucken, was der Katze gut bekommt und man kriegt es schon hin. Das Meiste bei der Tierhaltung lernt man mit der Zeit und kann man sich nicht anlesen. :-)


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

meine katze isst gerne was ich esse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
fleisch vom grill
eis
und co hat die immer gern.. rohes fleisch aber weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die weis halt was gut ist

würde ihr auch nicht immer katzenfutter geben zwischendurch was spezielles ist immer gut. ihr esst ja auch nicht jeden tag ne pizza oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (5. Mai 2009)

deine katze kann aber nicht jagen, weil du sie nicht rauslassen darfst

und ja, mir haben katzen schon ins bett gepisst, nicht nur eine. muss aber sagen, ich hatte immer ältere aufgenommen. die brauchen zur umgewöhnung noch länger

bleib wirklich bei einer marke, wie gesagt iams ist das beste von allem. aber katzen sind wählerisch, die fressen nicht alles, kann durchaus sein, das sie nur den schund frisst
welche art von futter, ob frisch oder trocken, ist immer ein streitthema unter katzenhaltern. die meisten füttern aber beides. trocken für zwischendurch knabbern, und nass für eine mahlzeit
am anfang wirst du ausprobieren müssen, was sie frisst. geh vom besten zum schlechtesten. und probier sorten aus. einige katzen mögen kein gelee, andere lieben gelee, und fressen nur das. probier auch unter der marke, sorten aus. bevor du ne marke wechselst. aber vllt hast ja glück und sie nimmt, was sie kriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber geringe mengen an trockenfutter, find ich auch richtig
wo vibria es sagte. shah? (aldi) ist auch ganz gut. ist aber reine fleischmasse, mag auch nicht jede

schau auf die zutatenliste
viel fleisch, kaum nebenerzeugnisse. kein zucker oder karamell (karies)!
und fang nicht an sie zu verwöhnen, wenn sie was nicht fressen mag, dann mag sie eben nicht. gib ihr kein ersatzfutter oder so


----------



## Vibria (5. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> meine katze isst gerne was ich esse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na klar. Aber auch nichts, was meiner Katze schaden könnte... Also, Grillfleisch und Eis sind nicht "speziell", sondern eher ungesund. Klar, von so nem bisschen stirbt keiner. Aber ich gewöhne meinen sowas erst gar nicht an. Dann lieber was Thunfisch ohne Öl oder Gewürze oder Hühnerherzen. Da freut sich ne Katze mehr drüber.

Aber jeden Tag Pizza kommt bei mir schon fast hin... ;-P


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

awas bei warmen wetter stört bisle eis nid 
und die bekomt das auch nid dauerhaft
aber wenn ich bisle schinken auf pizza tu oder so und sie so lieb kukt da muss man ihr einfach was geben ;D

ma kuken ob ich ma nen bild von meiner süssen machen kann ;D


----------



## sympathisant (5. Mai 2009)

bitte keine niedlichen katzenbilder in dem thread ... 

und soviel steht schon fest: sie wird nichts bekommen, was ich esse. bettelende katzen kann ich nicht leiden. und wenn man einmal damit anfängt ... nee. der kleine kriegt sein futter.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

dann halt nid :<


----------



## Vibria (5. Mai 2009)

Schade :-)


----------



## Dracun (5. Mai 2009)

Können ja mal ne Katzengruppe eröffnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (5. Mai 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> trennung: ich hatte was von nem alter von 8-12 wochen gehört in dem man die kleinen von der mutter trennen kann. er kommt von nem bauernhof, die restlichen jungen wurden ertränkt. der besitzer will wenig mit dem nachwuchs zu tun haben und der kleine ist nur am leben geblieben weil wir zugesagt haben ihn zu nehmen.
> 
> kastration: bin überzeugt. nur zum zeitpunkt liest man dort auch verschiedenes. es gibt vereine die kastration schon vor der geschlechtsreife präferieren und andererseits wieder ärzte, die das ganze am ende des ersten lebensjahres machen wollen ...
> 
> ...



Wie krank ist das denn hier kleine Katzenbabys zu ertränken? Wenn er keine Katzen auf den Bauernhof will soll er sie alle kastrieren lassen. Wenn ich sowas höre den könnte ich wirklich selber ertränken das ist einfach krank und pervers.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

den teil hab ich gar nid gelesen .. sowas ist aber wirklich abartig
was für ein arschloch ... die sind süss und putzig und tun niemandem was. ist ja nicht so das sie alles töten was da ist.
aFMWFWDWUQJ diwfdnweid .... genau wegen solchen sachen hasse ich bauern .. genau darum .. alles wo sie kein geld bekommen iteressiert sie nicht und sie lassen es sterben oder machen es tot


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> aber katzen sind wählerisch, die fressen nicht alles, kann durchaus sein, das sie nur den schund frisst
> welche art von futter, ob frisch oder trocken, ist immer ein streitthema unter katzenhaltern. die meisten füttern aber beides. trocken für zwischendurch knabbern, und nass für eine mahlzeit
> am anfang wirst du ausprobieren müssen, was sie frisst. geh vom besten zum schlechtesten. und probier sorten aus. einige katzen mögen kein gelee, andere lieben gelee, und fressen nur das. probier auch unter


Also wir geben unsere Katze beides, aber die ist wirklich wählerisch. Sie wechselt auch gerne mal ihren Geschmack, zu erst ist er es, später wieder nicht mehr. Trotzdem ist sie schon ründlich geformt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> den teil hab ich gar nid gelesen .. sowas ist aber wirklich abartig
> was für ein arschloch ... die sind süss und putzig und tun niemandem was. ist ja nicht so das sie alles töten was da ist.
> aFMWFWDWUQJ diwfdnweid .... genau wegen solchen sachen hasse ich bauern .. genau darum .. alles wo sie kein geld bekommen iteressiert sie nicht und sie lassen es sterben oder machen es tot


aha alle bauern sind doof... interessante theorie... ich sag jetzt alle schweizer sind doof -.-

minas verallgemeinern ist scheiße ich kenne auch *Landwirte* die die katzen dnn alle behalten und ihnen wirklcih alles geben was se brauchen (und da kann auch verdammt viel schnickschnack dabei sein)


----------



## Manowar (6. Mai 2009)

Es gibt halt solche und solche..
Hab als Kind 2-3 mal Urlaub auf nem Bauernhof im Schwarzwald gemacht,da haben sie auch immer ne Schüssel mit frisch gemolkener Milch zu den Katzen gestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vibria (6. Mai 2009)

Das ist zwar immer gut gemeint, mit der Milch, aber auch alles andere als gut für Katzen.

Aber das ist leider die Sache mit den Bauern. Für die ist das nur nützliches Viehzeug, daher lässt kaum ein Bauer seine Tiere kastrieren und die vermehren sich dann irgendwo wahllos. Und das ist das Hauptproblem. Entweder werden die Kätzchen dann ersäuft, landen im Tierheim oder bleiben auf dem Hof und vermehren sich wieder - und das geht immer so weiter... Leider sind sich viele Landwirte ihrer Verantwortung da nicht bewusst. Bzw. es ist ihnen egal, was aus den Tieren wird und ob die Tierheime total mit Katzen überschwemmt sind...


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Mai 2009)

Ich hab ansich auch nichts gegen Katzen, können aber persönlich kein halten, weil meine Mutter dagegen alergisch ist.
Was ich an den Viechern aber absolut nich abkann, is, dass sie in unseren Garten kacken.
weiss iwer, was mand agegen machen kann? ^^
wir ham schon einiges ausprobiert, aber nix hat wirklich geholfen


----------



## sympathisant (6. Mai 2009)

kauf dir nen hund und mach nen eigenen thread auf ...


----------



## Manowar (6. Mai 2009)

Deinem Namen wirst du nicht gerade gerecht..

@Satan,probiers mal mit Wasserbomben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. Mai 2009)

warum sollten wir in einem Katzen thread jmd tipps geben wie er katzen quälen / vertreiben kann ... forget it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soll er wie sympathisant schon sagte en thread eröffnen und da seine frage stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich hab ansich auch nichts gegen Katzen, können aber persönlich kein halten, weil meine Mutter dagegen alergisch ist.
> Was ich an den Viechern aber absolut nich abkann, is, dass sie in unseren Garten kacken.
> weiss iwer, was mand agegen machen kann? ^^
> wir ham schon einiges ausprobiert, aber nix hat wirklich geholfen



meine hat noch nie in den garten gekakt ;P und nachbars katzen tun das auch nid
aber denke ma gibt sicher so anti katzen streu oder so das die katze keine lust hat da hinzumachen gibt doch im gartenmarkt für jedes tier ein anti streu/sprüh oder bling bling effekt ;D


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> warum sollten wir in einem Katzen thread jmd tipps geben wie er katzen quälen / vertreiben kann ... forget it
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lad du mal mehr leute in die gruppe ein und post nen bild von deiner xD


----------



## Dracun (6. Mai 2009)

Bild kann i erst heut abend wenn i am eigenen pc hocke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Mai 2009)

Vibria schrieb:


> Das ist zwar immer gut gemeint, mit der Milch, aber auch alles andere als gut für Katzen.
> 
> Aber das ist leider die Sache mit den Bauern. Für die ist das nur nützliches Viehzeug, daher lässt kaum ein Bauer seine Tiere kastrieren und die vermehren sich dann irgendwo wahllos. Und das ist das Hauptproblem. Entweder werden die Kätzchen dann ersäuft, landen im Tierheim oder bleiben auf dem Hof und vermehren sich wieder - und das geht immer so weiter... Leider sind sich viele Landwirte ihrer Verantwortung da nicht bewusst. Bzw. es ist ihnen egal, was aus den Tieren wird und ob die Tierheime total mit Katzen überschwemmt sind...


du ziehst grad tierisch aggro bei mir du stellst alle Landwirte als Herzlose Profitgeier hin, bist dir aber nicht im geringsten über ihre Lage im klaren (druck aus der Politik etc.) und du KENNST AUCH NICHT JEDEN. Bei soviel scheiße auf einem haufen wird mir kotzübel Vibria  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ja ich habe Verwandschaft die Landwirte sind und nicht nur einen und die sind NICHT SO!
Du siehst wieder nur die negativbeispiele und projezierst diese sofort wieder auf ALLE, mach mal hirn an wenn du das kannst

edit: und ja ich fühle mich dadurch in gewisser weise persönlich angegriffen und werde das mit sicherheit nicht so dulden


----------



## Dracun (6. Mai 2009)

LoD i versteh dich verallgemeinerungen sind nie toll ... aber du bist in diesem spiel auch ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also jetzt mach mal halblang und explodier net gleich ... natürlich sind net alle so aber ein gewisser teil sicherlich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also mach mal 
*Whooouuuzaaa* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Mai 2009)

scheiße ich reg mich jetzt sicher ned ab, sowas is einfach der gipfel


----------



## Manowar (6. Mai 2009)

Nö,du machst das nur dadraus *hust


----------



## Dracun (6. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> scheiße ich reg mich jetzt sicher ned ab, sowas is einfach der gipfel


verständlich mein freund du kannst aber auch gut verallgemeinern (erinnere dich mal an unser kleines gespräch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und du hast deinen standpunkt dargelegt (zwar etwas direkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und Vibra weiß jetzt bescheid und meinte das mit den verallgemeinerung bestimmt net so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wie gesagt

*Whoooouuuzaa* an *ALLE* und back to topic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vibria (6. Mai 2009)

Ich habe gesagt, dass kaum Landwirte sich darum kümmern - nicht alle (Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil). Ich lebe schon immer auf dem Land und  kenne selbst genug Landwirte, aber niemanden, der ne herzliche Zuneigung zu seinen Tieren empfindet, wie ein Haustierbesitzer. Das ist Tatsache und hat nix mit herzlosigkeit zu tun. Frag nen Bauern wofür er sich Katzen hält: Um Mäuse zu jagen. Es ist ein Nutztier für nen Bauern. Natürlich müssen Landwirte von Ihrem Betrieb leben und haben andere Sorgen. Aber es ist auch Tatsache, dass das bezüglich der Überfüllung von Tiereheimen und dem hiesigen "Katzen-Überschuss" aus Sicht des Tierschutzes ein Problem ist.

Mein Post war kein Angriff. Es sind Tatsachen. Und es geht hier ja im Moment nicht um Landwirtschaft, sondern um Katzen. Daher hab ich mir auch nix vorzuwerfen...


----------



## Kawock (6. Mai 2009)

Wir haben auch einen 10 Jahre alten Kater. Er frisst nur das Trockenfutter von Aldi, und natürlich Dinge die vom Tisch fallen, aber da kommt der Hund meißt zuvor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zwischendurch kriegt er ganz mageres Fleisch. Draussen ist er meißt den ganzen Tag und kommt nur zum Fressen und Schlafen inkl. alles voll Haaren rein!


----------



## Toddy37 (6. Mai 2009)

Katzen sind soo cool ^^

bekommen vielicht auch bald ein 
KATZEN AN DIE MACHT!


----------

